

The Way I Work: Bob Parsons, Go Daddy - yaj
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090101/the-way-i-work-bob-parsons-go-daddy_Printer_Friendly.html

======
ConradHex
I would still be using godaddy if they didn't try so hard to sell all sorts of
useless extra features. It feels really scummy using their site.

In other words, I don't think they have quite the customer-service focus he
says they do.

